# What can I study?



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*books are good*

Code book and uglys will get you far but reading how to win friends and influence people will get you farther. And never, ever, argue with and inspector (except when absolutely necessary) or you will get the curse.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

zekid...what are you selling?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

It never hurt to learn how to properly do the moon walk, perspective employers won't know if your coming or going and that can be quite impressive.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

mickeyco said:


> It never hurt to learn how to properly do the moon walk, perspective employers won't know if your coming or going and that can be quite impressive.


Indeed. An interview is one of the best places to show off your dancing skills. :whistling

When faced with the question they all ask, "So, tell me a little bit about yourself", just stand up and do your best moving and grooving for a couple minutes, then sit down and look the interviewer straight in the eye with dead silence. If you're not kicked out after this point, then you're hired for sure.


----------

